# Help with recording to an external device



## roscoeV (Aug 1, 2006)

I justed switched to Dish and I have a 622 and a 625. I also have a S2 tivo that I connected to the 622 TV2 output and was hoping to use it for live recordings as an external device. The problem I'm having is the screen saver kicks in and all I'm recording is the screen saver. This happens when I record something in the wee hours of the morning. (I did dot try this with my 625 yet)

I have the "Inactivity Standby" feature disabled but it doesn't help. I'm also recording the same program on the DVR with TV2 at the same time and expected the screen saver to go away but it doesn't.

So here are my questions:

1. Does anyone know if there is something I can do to resolve this? 
2. Will I have the same issue with the 625?
3. Will I have the same issue with the 211 if I ask for a receiver swap?

I like the tivo because of the ability to transfer shows to and from my PC. If and when Dish has these enhancements, I will get rid of my tivo.

Thanks!!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you try an auto-tune timer set to fire shortly before the show you want to record? That should take the 622 out of standby mode.


----------



## roscoeV (Aug 1, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Did you try an auto-tune timer set to fire shortly before the show you want to record? That should take the 622 out of standby mode.


Yes, I set up auto tune timers (TV2) for the shows directly before the shows I want to record but all I have on the tivo is the Dish logo screen saver. I'll give it another try tonight and see what happens.

Thanks!


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Do you have some reason for leaving the 622 turned on? Why not set a tuner timer and turn the 622 off. It will turn on when the timer fires, and turn off again after the show is over. No screen saver.


----------



## roscoeV (Aug 1, 2006)

Larry Caldwell said:


> Do you have some reason for leaving the 622 turned on? Why not set a tuner timer and turn the 622 off. It will turn on when the timer fires, and turn off again after the show is over. No screen saver.


Larry,

Thanks, I never thought about that. I'll give it a try and let you know if it works.

Roscoe


----------



## roscoeV (Aug 1, 2006)

Larry Caldwell said:


> Do you have some reason for leaving the 622 turned on? Why not set a tuner timer and turn the 622 off. It will turn on when the timer fires, and turn off again after the show is over. No screen saver.


Larry,

Thanks!! That did the trick. I'll program the 622 power off sequence into my Pronto remote and I should be good to go.

Roscoe


----------

